# High kill shelters in Alabama



## LuvOllie

That is so depressing.. and that is a staggering number of animals..


----------



## MegB

I think I have mentioned this before, but once, as we were driving through Alabama, I couldn't believe how many "animal shelters" we saw along the highway. These were run-down, filthy shacks. I cannot imagine the condition of the animals inside during an Alabama summer. And besides, there were no people to be seen, so I imagine the animals were just left alone in there for most of the time. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

I was in ours here in Shelby County last summer. It was hot and smelly, and the dogs all looked so miserable. 

That one shelter euthanizes something like 40 animals every day. The reason why I want to spend my time volunteering for the golden retriever rescue rather than the Humane Society/ASPSCA is that I don't think I could handle the loss of all that innocent life.


----------



## goldencrazy

There are just too many people out there that "don't believe" in getting their pets spayed/neutered (read that: won't spend the money). I just don't understand people that get a dog or cat and as soon as it does something they don't like, it's driven out to the country and dropped off. We see it all the time out here in the boonies. Nice dogs and cats running down the road, confused, scared, dazed - yesterday they had a home, today they're in a corn field .... tomorrow they're pregnant. 

Man, I just don't get it......

Regarding the money issue:
We had a stray cat adopt us last summer ... someone dropped it off, it still had a flea collar on. Nice cat, we called a local vet: "How much to get her spayed?" "Well, first you bring her in for an office visit and get shots, then you bring her in for a second visit for boosters, then you bring her in 3rd time for procedure." You do the math, it would have cost over $400 to have a stray cat fixed at this vet's office! Called another vet: "It's a stray? Bring her on in and we'll do it for 80 bucks for you." We took her in and now use this place for our vet needs. Fantastic place, fantastic vets. They seem to actually care more for the animals than their European Vacation fund.


----------



## Brandy's Mom

There is some legislation down here for mandatory sterilization of all pets whether you buy them from a breeder, pet store or humane society. 

I don't think reputable breeders should be punished and put out of business. But how many people show their pets in conformation competition? How many have a legitimate reason NOT to spay/neuter? 

I am usually 100% against government interference. But when healthy, terrific animals suffer and die because of people's ignorance and neglect, maybe it's time we take a closer look at how to manage the situation. 

These poor animals aren't at fault. I'd like to make the people who put them into this situation to spend 30 days in a hot, smelly, noisy humane society pen.


----------

